# Fajitas tonight



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure love doing fajitas on the Egg!


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

looks good


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

1 of my favorites, smokin hot right off the grill.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd hit that! What ćut of beef is that? Sirloin ? Looks awesome, I love fajitas!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Flank steak, looks weird for some reason. Not to worry, it ate just fine.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Went the yardbird, sprouts and sparagus route on the egg....


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang it! I just had fish and chips from Mcguires for lunch and a few pork chops for dinner and now I'm hungry again!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Eats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

